# Fast pop up, slow back down



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

How would one change the speed on a double acting cylinder so that it would pop up or extend fast, but return slower, the exorcist prop we have i noticed that because there was added weight when it would come back down it was very hard to come down, are there exhaust port valves that would allow one to alter that? Not sure if regulator is whats needed, and or if someone has a link to what I would need to put on the solenoid to do this to allow the pop up to be faster and then the down slower so it doesnt slam. At 4:13 in this video he shows something and talks about doing the above,


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

speed mufflers will slow it down for you, they go in the exhaust ports and restrict the release of air as the cylinder closes.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

BillyVamp, awesome thank you, I was looking at 19 dollar regulators but they did not look like what he was showing in the video so I wanted to ask to be sure..


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

hmm not finding them on http://www.automationdirect.com/adc/Shopping/Catalog/Pneumatic_Components


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

These are the ones I use on my cylinders from Automation Direct - http://www.automationdirect.com/adc/Shopping/Catalog/Pneumatic_Components/Special_Purpose_Push-to-Connect_Pneumatic_Fittings/Flow_Control_Valves_-_Speed_Controllers/FVS14-14N


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks Halstaff, I had ordered these.. 5pcs Sinter Bronze Pneumatic Muffler Silencer Air Flow Speed Control 1 4 Valve | eBay


----------



## scarybill (Oct 7, 2012)

if you have a double acting cylinder, the muffler ones wont work. they are for a single acting cylinder


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i think if you put mufflers on the solenoid exhaust ports it should work..

i hate to link an image like this, but thanks to frightprops


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

you can use these on the rod end to really speed up your cylinder: http://www.zoro.com/legris-quick-ex...h2nlb186StBL_9-o9YAncBoCB6Xw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

From the video I posted the guy shows them on his solenoid which has 2 exhausts and says you need those for fast up and slow down.. hope they work ordered those for 12 bucks for 5 of them..


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

oh and no problem Billy, that is actually great, I was going to check frightprops for the item but well yeah shipping costs typically push me away..


----------

